# long nails



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Jerry lives inside and his nails are really getting long since he just walks around on carpet all day. Can they be trimmed like you trim a cat's nails? 

Also, this may be perfectly normal too, but his beak is getting ultra sharp/pointy and since I'm his mate and he's grouchy and pecks at me alot it's really starting to hurt. 

Suggestions? 

Thanks,

pb


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again! Yes you can clip Jerry's nails but it might be easier to give him a piece of brick or a pumice stone. He'll sit on the piece of "rock" and that will help keep the nails worn down .. he will also "groom" his beak on it.

Terry Whatley


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Ha ha--nothing like a grouchy pigeon with a domestic beak. I have one too. I don't have any brilliant advice--just the welts on my typing hands to say that I sympathize! Good luck, and it will be interesting to see if any other suggestions come in!


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

If you have not clipped birds' nails before, I suggest you take him to a vet to have it done. Nails can bleed profusely if cut in the wrong place and all vets will have the equipment to cauterize the nail in order to stop it bleeding. Beaks can also be clipped, but should only be done if it is bothering the bird when it tries to eat. 
Hilary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree with Hilary, I always cut my bird's nails but last time I got Dotty's vein by mistake and blood was coming out, I had to put so much cornstarch on it to make it stop (I was so afraid!














)

I trim my cat's nails all the time but somehow pigeons have their veins almost all the way to the end. I was thinking of getting something rough for them but Dotty had only one foot and he likes soft things.

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited August 02, 2003).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Af for the beak I would leave it alone unless it looks abnormal.. My Dotty's beak is feeling very sharp now when he bites my hand.

Mary


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Hi there! I would get the stone and he will use his beak on that and that will soften that up. Petsmart does free toenail clippings (at least they used to) and you can get them to show you how to do it for in the future. Always have some "quickstop" onhand in case of bleeding. I use regular fingernail clippers on all my birds. Good luck!


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Hey Jerry can come to my house for a demonstration







.


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

I was thinking of you and the time he bit you on the lip and eye lid when I wrote the part about the beak : )

I can definately bring in a couple of bricks for him to perch on until he sees his God Mom again and you can clip them for me.

See you later.

Pam


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I have to clip some of my pigeons' nails when they get overgrown. I've always done it myself, but I've had pet birds of one kind or another since I was a wee one, so lots of practice. I use baby nail clippers and hold the bird up to good light so I can see where the vein ends. 

Know what you mean about sharp nails. My fantail is so friendly, but in hot weather when I'm wearing sleeveless tops, my shoulders really take a beating from his claws.


----------



## Emily (Jan 8, 2003)

My pigeon Ernie wanted NOTHING to do with the sandpaper things or white beak softener/rocks you can get at the pet store.
I'm no expert but now I clip Ernie's nails with regular nail clippers and have never had a problem with bleeding. I just take a small bit off (a few mms) and am very careful. The first few times I did it he didn't even notice! Now he struggles a bit so I gently wrap him in a towel and hold the toe I'm working on.

As for the beak, I file it down with a nail-file when it is too sharp (a coarse one is the most effective). Again I don't know if this is "proper" but it works, he doesn't mind, and my skin is much happier!


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Hi Emily..funny, but I came back on tonight because I realized I didn't mention the file for the beak. I have used that before and it works great and it doesn't hurt the bird. I sometimes use it on the nails after trimmings too, because it can leave the nail a little rough.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am glad I came to this post as I have one white pigeon who has a problem with overgrown nails! I am scared to clip them myself, I have tried and even held up each toe in the light to see where the blood vein ends. It's harder to see then in a cats claw. Where do you purchase "quickstop"? I will seek professional help the first time. Thank you all for the info! Treesa


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

You can buyQuick Stop at most pet stores, if not that brand, another brand. Good luck!


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

If you have a squirmy bird, wrap him in a towel (it's easier if his head is covered so he can't tell what's going on) and reach under and gently pull one legg out. Hold it with left hand, and hold the toe you want to trim. If you look under it, you can see where the thick part stops and the top skinny part keeps going. I have a white pigeon, and a blue bar. White pigeons are easy to trim because you can see the veins. I use the thick/thin check to trim the black nails, and I've only had my pigeons a few months, never having trimmed a pet's nails before, so it's very easy, just be very careful and take it slow.

Good luck!

Suzanne


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Also, if you're not used to trimming nails, (make sure you have Quick Stop on hand) you can do as much as you feel comfortable with, and then file the rest with a nail file. The dead part will feel kind of crumbly, and you can go a little bit at a time. I use the towel to hold my birds still, too.


----------

